# the holy grail of puffers



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

mappa puffer


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn eels..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

yawn


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

wicked shots man as usual







love them preds.....


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Those eels are the shiznit, it's cool how they hang out! They don't mess with the other fish at all?


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

love hte Mappa, I saw one for sale in Denver this summer and it was one sweet looking fish, If I ever go slat that will be one of my fish choices of fish


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

acestro said:


> Those eels are the shiznit, it's cool how they hang out! They don't mess with the other fish at all?


 nope..knock on wood* tesselattas are very mean eels...i had my doubts about getting one..but i lucked out..this one is aggressive but very calm toward the others...mostly hangs out with the zebra in the cave..

and pytonwill.. i highly recommand one...great puffer to own..


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I dunno dude, Starry Puffers look awesome too.

Great collection, Raf


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

everytime i see your pictures i want to run out and get the equipment to start a salt tank


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

i saw one of those puffer today in a lfs, had no price cos it had just arrived in the shop about an hour before i went in

they look great in person


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)




----------

